# Hi



## Behappy (Sep 26, 2006)

Just wanted to introduce myself as a "newbie" here and say "hello", we are hoping to achieve our dream one day with our very own baby to love 
Karen   x


----------



## Jaq (Sep 23, 2003)

Hi Karen
WELCOME to the surrogacy section   Feel free to ask about anything!
And wishing you loads of luck on your way to getting that precious little bundle to hold in your arms.
Love Jaq


----------



## leo (Mar 7, 2005)

Hi Karen and welcome to Surrogacy Forum, like Jaq say's ask away with any questions you want i'm sure someone will be able to help you..
All the best in your journey to becoming parents. Lynne.


----------



## Behappy (Sep 26, 2006)

Hi Jaq & Lynne
Thank you for your welcome, started our surrogacy journey early this year and just moving on after discussion with a dear family member who had offered help but her hubby felt it was too close to home. It was a lovely offer and I will never forget it or the feeling it gave us. Continuing to stay positive and move on now with our journey. Best wishes to you both
Karen   x


----------



## Danuna (Apr 27, 2005)

Hiya KLC

Welcome to the surroacy side.  I'm Danuna a straight surrogate with SurrogacyUK.


----------



## Behappy (Sep 26, 2006)

Hi Danuna,
We are with SUK too, we have spoken briefly on the board (Star Wars!) LOL, thanks for the welcome.
Karen


----------



## EJJB (Mar 18, 2005)

Hi Karen,
I'm another SUK girl, but I like to keep a low profile over here.
EJJB
  x


----------



## Behappy (Sep 26, 2006)

Thanks EJJB   
I will be too just interested to see other sites and read different views, trying to fill our "waiting" time constructively.
Karen   x


----------



## nostalgicsam (Jul 1, 2005)

Hello Karen,
welcome to the surrogacy section of this board, I am also hoping to have a lil bundle of joy with the help of a host surrogate, I was diagnosed with cancer whilst TTC last year, but was able to have 12 embies frozen prior to my surgery, you will get lots of help, advice and info from the lovely ladies here and on other sites, I wish you well with your journey.
Sam
x


----------

